# Umfrage: Angeln ist...



## Elenenedh (12. Februar 2009)

Herzlich willkommen zur buffed-Umfrage zum vierten Geburtstag von World of Warcraft.

Worum geht's überhaupt?
Wir haben im buffed-Team nach den Vorlieben der Mitarbeiter gefragt und präsentieren sie Euch im Geburtstags-Special. Hier könnt Ihr mitmachen!


Hier wollen wir von Euch wissen, was Ihr vom Angeln haltet.

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Immortahlia (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meinerseits finde Angeln äusserst entspannend!
Man sollte halt viel Zeit und Geduld mitbringen wenn mans da zu etwas bringen will.
Einräumen muss ich allerdings dass es manchmal schon recht nervtötend sein kann,
wenn du beim höheren Level auf nur einen Skillpunkt so endlos lang warten musst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Belohungen fürs Angeln (durch Angeldaily und Erfolge) und auch weil man damit Kochen gut mitskillen kann,
machen es für mich aber dicke wieder wett. Ausserdem gibt dann noch die Bosse die geangelt werden können <3
und es bietet eine gute Abwechslung zum täglichen Questen/Dailys-Trott 
PS: Happy Birthday WoW
*Make Love - not Warcraft*


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Also ich angle gern... weils einfach entspannend ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (12. Februar 2009)

geht nur mit nem kasten bier nebendran....absolut bääääh


----------



## dudu man (12. Februar 2009)

sowohl als auch


----------



## neo1986 (12. Februar 2009)

Einfach nur

[x] langeweilig


----------



## Tikume (12. Februar 2009)

Ich vermisse:

[x] spannender als eure Umfragen


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Manchmal nervend, manchmal entspannend^^.


----------



## Gwynny (3. April 2009)

Angeln ist entspannend, außer man muss den Beruf unbedingt skillen um weiter zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann kann es unter Umständen ein wenig nervtötend werden...

LG Gwynny


----------



## Marrcello (8. April 2009)

manchmal spannend und manchmal nervend aber mehr nervend. angeln ist in wow viel zu langweilig ein bischen mehr gestalten den beruf angeln wie zumbespiel mit einer reuse oder andern gegenständen auch fischen zu können würd ich interessanter finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

wo ist die antwort überflüssig?
ich mein das braucht kein normaler mensch^^


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2009)

angeln ist das groesste (aber nur im rl, in wow total beschissen)


----------



## Minastirit (4. Mai 2009)

in wow isses ganz ok wenn du nebenbei nen film oder sonstiges kukst .. anonsten bis skill 450 starrst du 20 stunden lang auf ein teil das sich vlt bewegt .. 
wenns standartmässig sowas wie ein 50% angeln dafür automatisch gäbe wärs was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also das man vlt nur jedes 2te mal wirklich was fängt und dafür nid am pc hocken müsst klar  wiso nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (5. Mai 2009)

Angeln ist letztlich recht langweilig... aber anders bekomm ich mein Bufffood nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... bin zu geizig.


----------



## Shrukan (6. Mai 2009)

Mal so mal so... ^^
Buffedcast an und dann abends angeln, ganz alleine, oder im Ts rumlungern dann ist es zu ertragen.
Sonst gehts echt nicht.


----------



## Hotgoblin (10. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab Angeln mal wo ich mit meinem Main Ende
2005 angefangen habe gelernt, aber es wurde gleich langweilig.

Und habe bis jetzt keinen Twink der Angeln auf über 20 hat.

Finde das echt nervig und finde passt nicht zum leveln.


----------



## Jothann (13. Mai 2009)

Für kurze Zeit ist Angeln sehr entspannend. Aber noch 10 Minuten oder so werde ich ziemlich nervös...xD


----------



## Zonalar (1. Juni 2009)

Eistee hinstellen, einen alten Podcast anmachen, Angelschnur werfen^^

Entspannung pur, wenn alle 3 Punkte erfüllt werden^^

*Statt Eistee kann man auch sein Lieblingsgetränk seiner Wahl nehmen.


----------



## m1chel (1. Juni 2009)

Eindeutig nervtötend.
Stunden lang auf einen Punkt starren und mal einen Knopf drücken kan nieeemals entspanent sein.

habs mal probiert hoch zu skillen ... auch der reinste Horror
Dann lieber draussen hinsetzen und entspannen oder im Realen Leben mit Freunden Angeln!


----------



## PöseKirsche (2. Juni 2009)

es nervt nach ner langen zeit


----------



## Dunkelwolf (9. Juni 2009)

Also ich persönlich angle sehr gerne und auch immer wieder, wenn auch nie sonderlich lang.
Es macht schon irgendwo spaß und hat auch einen Sinn.. also warum nicht angeln, wenn man doch nichts zu tun hat?
Oder wenn man auf jemanden oder etwas wartet?

[x] entspannend

Gruß


----------



## painschkes (16. Juni 2009)

_Argh , Fail..

Sry für den Post.._


----------



## Noktan (17. Juni 2009)

Angeln an sich finde ich total entspanndend. Was ich total übertrieben finde ist das Archivement "Dr. Zwickys" das dauert einfach viel zu lange und den Angelwettbewerb sollte man mal überarbeiten. Dieser ist zu Betrugsanfällig geworden, damit meine ich besonders das Porten zu den Spots.


----------



## sogynm (22. Juni 2009)

nach dem patch entspannend ^^


----------

